# How to remove the horn button from a custom sport steering wheel on a 1970 GTO?



## Grant1969 (Mar 15, 2014)

I would like to know how to remove the horn button from a custom sport steering wheel on 1970 GTO? The Manuals say to simply "Lift Off". What does that mean? I fear I will force it off and never be able to reattach it. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

That is how it was supposed to come off on my '67 but it wouldn't budge.
I didn't want to mar it with a screwdriver so I used a wide gasket scraper and it came off.


----------



## gmpgto (Jul 2, 2015)

I have two 70 GTO convertibles. They both have different steering wheels. What is the correct steering wheel for a 70 GTO?


----------

